# battery



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi everyone, i need a new batterry soon and was wondering what everyone uses.I was looking at the optimum batteries and was looking for opinions.My truck dimies a little now and im going to add back up lights so i wanted to get something bettere then the stock.And which is better the yellow or red one .Thanks for help all.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not a fan of the optima batteries, I prefer Interstate batteries in all my vehicles. 

If lights are dimming when using your plow a battery really is not gonna solve the problem you need a bigger alternator.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Or a better ground.

I use the batteries from Wally World. Never an issue.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

what do you mean better ground.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

ok, i own an auto repair shop, thats my credentials, take it with a grain of salt...

on optimas- a few years ago they sold out to a bigger company, ever since, the optima batteries are no better than anything else, its a crying shame. dont waste your cash.

do you have dual batteries? even the bigger alternators can only keep up soo long. a plow and lights draw a lot of amps. do dual batteries, a lot cheaper than a bigger alt.

brand of batts? they are all the same for the most part, ive had interstates fail, duralasts, armor plates, ever start, there are only 2 or 3 battery manufacturers if i recall correctly. people seem to have great luck with wally world batteries. i run duralast professionals from autozone because they are one of my parts suppliers that gives me a great deal on them. just get a name brand. the no name batteries are made using the lowest costing parts coming from who knows where


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a die hard platinum in my truck and a die hard gold in my wife's. They haven't let me down yet, even when we had a week of -40 a couple years ago.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm an Interstate guy myself. I use to use optimas in my race car since 2001 and agree with trqjnky there reliability has gone downhill the past few years. in my pick up I have duals and put the largest Interstates that would fit in the battery trays.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Like trqjnky says, there is only about 3 manufacturers left in the US. We also sell the Duralast Pro series for the same reasons. Optimas have lost their quality and are no longer anything special. I'm running a Duralast Pro in my truck and have no problems. Adding dual batteries will prolly solve your issue. There's a huge drain on the battery when you're plowing with the lights, heat, radio, defrosters, phone charger, and the plow constantly moving.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

RangerDogg;1336144 said:


> what do you mean better ground.


Lights dimming when you use the plow controls could simply be that you need to clean your ground cables. It could also mean a slowly failing battery, but it cleaning your vehicles grounds should be annual maintenance...most don't do it.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

I use NAPA Due to convenience, the majority of the stuff on the farm is NAPA except for things they are way over priced on or things that are just junk that we learn from others or experience. But for the rest of it, cant beat the convenience of their online Pro-Link for looking up parts and ordering(and getting paid to use it) plus delivery 2-3 times per week by the jobber and very knowledgeable help. Not the same case for every NAPA and doesnt seem to be the case so much for many walk in customers, but none the less.

NAPA Legend batteries are made East Penn/Deka in USA.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It might be dimming because you light up your truck like a Xmas tree.Also if your moving the plow all over the place while at idle your going to be dimming also.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Go with a dual battery sett-up. It will do a lot more that a big alternator. I just did mine on my new plow truck. Any name brand will work well. Just stick with the biggest batteries u can get and use the silver or gold ones.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Any name brand, TOP LINE, will do. What you need to concern yourself with is not CCA's but also reserve capacity. The higher the reserve capacity, the better it will handle large drains.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a optima and I noticed that it doesn't necessarily perform the way my old one did, I had to replace it this summer but it still seems to be a good battery, However with what I read here, i might just go dura pro next one I buy....but before, i would say optima ALL day man


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for all info .I did clean all my plow and battery connections and grounds.And im going to go with motocraft again seeing my old one lasted me going on 6 years.Also i have gone to tlk to a few car mechanics and after tlking to them im going to see a company that deals just with alternators .Maybe getting a little bigger one. thanks again


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RangerDogg;1335887 said:


> Hi everyone, i need a new batterry soon and was wondering what everyone uses.I was looking at the optimum batteries .....


Everyone is looking for the optimum battery. Each style/brand has it's pros and cons.



trqjnky;1336183 said:


> ok, i own an auto repair shop, thats my credentials, take it with a grain of salt...
> 
> on optimas- a few years ago they sold out to a bigger company, ever since, the optima batteries are no better than anything else, its a crying shame. dont waste your cash.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the alternator alone is able to power the plow motor for a while?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still comes down to how many lights your running and heater and radio and monkeying around with the plow.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I know if a battery sits on the shelf for long enough Autozone considers them "used" and sells them very cheap. I recently bought 2 Duralast Golds w/720 CCA for my plow trucks for $38 each. They had never been in a vehicle but were 1 year old and wholesaled to make room for new inventory. I had to convert them from side post to top post but for $40 i'm ok with that.


----------



## welder1122 (Nov 11, 2011)

ive had the best luck with napa batterys, i have the napa with the 84 month gaurentee on it best battery i have ever gotten, if it dies with in 84 months of purchase bring it and get a enw one,


----------



## bbahun (Dec 1, 2005)

I would stick with something made by East Penn(Deka). Great company, made in america, excellent quality. You get what you pay for. Our shop used to use exide batteries but have had some issues with them. Now we use all Deka batteries. Great product.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I had the die hard platinum in my last truck and plan to put them in my new truck by winter. The thing that sold me on them is that they are warren tied for 5 years even on commercial vehicles.


----------

